# Fascinating black and white photos show the Truman-era reconstruction of the WH



## tinydancer (Feb 28, 2013)

These are really amazing pictures. It's actually shocking to see how degraded the structure of the White House was at the time. I've just put up a few. 

And there's a video with Jackie Kennedy talking about the renovations. 







This was the Blue Room stripped down:











Wow:






More at the link:

Fascinating black and white photographs show the Truman-era reconstruction of the White House after it was declared in danger of collapsing | Mail Online


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Pretty cool


----------

